# CEMENTERIO PARQUE ETERNO - TRUJILLO



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Hoy dia tuve que asitir al entierro de la mamá de uno de mis vecinos  pero bueno a mi no me gusta presenciar los actos de dolor pero como el hijo de mi vecino es muy amigo mio tuve que ir con mi familia, al momento del entierro me aleje un poco por que me afecta ver gente llorar y bueno tome fotos de los alrededores de este campo santo llamado PARQUE ETERNO en Trujillo que es relativamente nuevo con respecto a los otros cementerios, el lugar esta bien cuidado.
Haber que les parece.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El cementerio se ve muy bien, está lleno de árboles y todo bien cuidado, aunque es una lástima la situación por la que tuviste que ir.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

muy bonito el cementerio...muy verde!!!! lo unico que no me gusta es que dejen a la gente poner las flores en las paredes donde estan las tumbas (disculpen por no saber el nombre de esas paredes), asi como en el Cementerio La Planicie en la Molina en Lima. Me encanta La Planicie...de verdad es uno de los mejores cementerios de Lima. Todas las veces que he hido, nunca lo he visto sucio.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que puedo decir?, hasta en la muerte hay diferencia, si te mueres pobre o con plata........... claro un cementerio privado y bien cuidado, donde descansaran nuestros huesitos bien cuidados....uffffff a mi q me cremen, total solo para asegurarme q estoy de seguro en el otro sitio.


----------



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)

Si el cementerio es bonito, se parece al de Huachipa en Lima (aunque este es mas grande y hasta buses tiene); eso de poner flores en las paredesno es nada malo, lo malo es que le pongan agua a las flores eos es lo que atrae moscas y mosquitos; en el Parque Eterno eso esta prohibido... deberian hacer lo mismo en el de Miraflores porque la verdad, bueno ya saben los que conocen


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Se ve muy bien el cementerio, areas verdes asi de ese tamaño deberiamos tener dentro de la ciudad, claro, me refiero como parques, no cementerios.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Se parece a los cementerios nuevos de Lima. Bonito.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lo siento mucho por tus vecinos, sé como se siente.

El cementerio sin duda es precioso.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

franciscodur2003 said:


> muy bonito el cementerio...muy verde!!!! lo unico que no me gusta es que dejen a la gente poner las flores en las paredes donde estan las tumbas (disculpen por no saber el nombre de esas paredes), asi como en el Cementerio La Planicie en la Molina en Lima. Me encanta La Planicie...de verdad es uno de los mejores cementerios de Lima. Todas las veces que he hido, nunca lo he visto sucio.


Se llaman nichos.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

J Block said:


> Se llaman nichos.


thank you!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que horrible terminar en un nicho o en un hueco en la tierra....burn ME down.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

sebvill said:


> Que horrible terminar en un nicho o en un hueco en la tierra....burn ME down.


haha! pero de que otra manera puedes terminar??? yo quisiera que tiraran mis cenizas al mar. Asi los peses tendrian mucha mejor nutricion...:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

A mi que me cremen y tiren mis cenizas desde la azotea del Burj Dubai.
Que feooo! la muerte es uno de esos temas que a nadie le gusta tocar.


----------



## dldzoids (Apr 2, 2007)

Se ve bien las areas verdes del cementerio; Aqui si se aplica literalmente la frase: "paso a mejor vida", pues ¿Cuando en tu vida has tenido un jardin tan grande? ¿O cuando has llamado tanto la atencion? ¿O has tenido chofer?

Es una bromita.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> El cementerio se ve muy bien, está lleno de árboles y todo bien cuidado, aunque es una lástima la situación por la que tuviste que ir.





J Block said:


> Lo siento mucho por tus vecinos, sé como se siente.
> 
> El cementerio sin duda es precioso.


Si pues asi es la vida...todos vamos a pasar por eso ....gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Se ve bien el cementerio, verde ordenado y bien cuidado.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

¿Ese cementerio es uno que esta hiendo a Huanchaco? junto a este hay una lotizacion interesante donde vi hace un año un grupo de casas modelo amarillas o anaranjadas construidas en la zona de atras hay lotizaciones ¿que tales son y de que calidad?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

EFRACO said:


> ¿Ese cementerio es uno que esta hiendo a Huanchaco? junto a este hay una lotizacion interesante donde vi hace un año un grupo de casas modelo amarillas o anaranjadas construidas en la zona de atras hay lotizaciones ¿que tales son y de que calidad?


Si ese mismo...y sobre las lotizaciones siguen en nada...por k cuando venia del cementerio veia que no habian casi muchas casitas.


----------



## amarengo (Jun 26, 2007)

*Un tema que no se toca*

Los cementerios de hoy difieren a los antiguos, básicamente como amplios lugares con características de contemplación, tratamiento paisajístico y servicios básicos sin ninguna pretencion arquitectónica.

Sería excelente tener alguna imagen aérea para ver la organización del camposanto. Si alguien la tiene por favor envíela.

Y felicitaciones por la fotos, nos dan una idea de las intervenciones que se hacen en otras lugares del Perú para los que vivimos en Lima.

Saludos a todos!


----------

